# Sea Glass's Twins!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sea's Doe Kid :kidred: :

































Sea's Buck kid :kidblue: :

















Sea's kid together:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sea Glass's Twins! Sea's Doe Kid:*

They are gorgeous ...congrats... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Cute!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

So glad you got a doe! 

it seems your mom's does are the only ones giving doe kids though :/ Yeesh! tell Shiela she better have only doe kids!


----------



## countrymom (Apr 1, 2010)

They are both really cute but I sure love your little doe...


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

They're adorable! Congrats!
Tina


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

That are so pretty. Congrats


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I love that last picture. The whole family all together.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

congrats


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

They are gorgeous. That lil broken buckskin doeling is SO flashy...


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Picture perfect-congrats to all! :stars:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, 
nice babies, I love the markings on the doe, I was trying to figure out if it looked like an arrow or something, and I love the dot on her nose  
we had one born with a heart shape on his back, I will post it tomorrow or something, I didn't even notice it till some people came to look at them and the little girl said she wanted the one with the heart on its back...

Congrats they are very nice looking babies


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! They are so cute! :lovey:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are SO CUTE!


----------

